

DefendTheInter.net: An illustrated guide on why the Internet needs saving. - halfwayglad
http://defendtheinter.net/

======
marshray
Am I the only one who finds the symbol of the clenched fist to be a real turn-
off for any feeling of support for these kinds of sites?

~~~
MaxGabriel
Why so? It is a common symbol for groups fighting for civil liberties

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raised_fist>

~~~
marshray
I guess because when I was coming up, the sign of the clenched fist was being
used primarily by Marxist revolutionaries and race nationalists. It was not a
sign of civil liberties <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_liberties> in the
general sense, more a sign of unified struggle.

Adopting the "worker's revolution" symbolism also seems to downplay the
strengths in many cases. Groups like Anonymous or the readership of HN are far
from being mobs armed with farm implements, they're the techno-elite.

Personally, I think a better sign might be the extended middle finger. :-)

------
sakai
Thank you for this -- an accessible presentation of the most important facts
and numbers on a contemporary, quickly moving issue. We could use more of this
from journalistic outlets as well (albeit without the editorializing).

And the 'What the Internet could look like...' scroll down is simple yet truly
elegant. Bravo.

~~~
pferde
Too bad the majority of the internet users only care about one model:

(me)-----------(facebook)

------
danso
I get that the background image is the "subject" image in the before and after
SOPA/PIPA boxes...but I think for most people, it will look like content
failed to load. Especially because the two (low contrast) backgrounds don't
appear to be substantially different. I had to look it over twice to even
notice a difference.

~~~
borski
I had exactly the same reaction. I had to go back and forth a few times to see
the difference. Perhaps making the transition more obvious with a fade or
having the connecting paths be different colors?

~~~
halfwayglad
That was bothering me too. Looks good now :)

------
danso
Also, the site linked to for "Call your representative now"
(<http://fightforthefuture.org/>) is either outdated or factually incorrect:

" _The Stop Online Piracy Act could pass this week._ "

IIRC, Congress is in winter recess. Also, it's still in subcommittee:
<http://www.opencongress.org/bill/112-h3261/actions_votes>

And of course, its Senate-companion must be voted on, too, before it reaches
the President.

